# Can An Apiary be Protected With A Wall of Plants?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I wonder if planting mint and thyme border around an apiary would help fend off varroa?

Varroa are not crawling across the yard to the hives. They are already on the bees and live in the hive and never leave unless it's on the bee they are attached to. I see no reason to expect any kind of protection from planting mint or thyme. However they are good honey plants, so plant away...


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

There is precious little you can do outside the hive to affect much inside the hive. The only thing I know of that is purported to have any measurable effects is placing hives in direct sun. But that's only for SHB.


----------



## Lost Bee (Oct 9, 2011)

I guess I was hoping the mites would be crawling and avoid passing thru a wall of plants of some kind.
Maybe, the oils in these plants would be present in their pollen when they flower and that may help? 
I'm was just grasping at straws and only those who have tried something like this would know for sure. 

At a last resort, I wonder if fresh plants could not be grinded to a liquid in a blender and 
added to a feeder from time to time as a little precaution?

If only bees took showers this may not happen.  

Please don't anyone be offended by my naivety.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Lost Bee said:


> At a last resort, I wonder if fresh plants could not be grinded to a liquid in a blender and added to a feeder from time to time as a little precaution?
> 
> Please don't anyone be offended by my naivety.


That would be treating the bees and that's not what we do here. We're not looking for the newest and greatest thing to feed the bees to make them better. We leave it to the bees to make themselves better, because in the long run, that is the best and most effective option, not just for beekeeping, but for bees.


----------



## Lost Bee (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry, I guess I went from natural to forced treatment.


----------

